# ariens 924048 3 bolt wheel axle swap/update possible?



## yooperWildCat (Oct 28, 2020)

Love my old ariens. Started to act weird so taking it all apart to upgrade the sheave. Since its most likely original. going to go through and do all the stuff that wears out. But the Tires are old 3.5-6 or w.e it is 3 bolt. they are about as much as new tires and i dont like them much. I figure has to be a way to swap that axle. so can go to some of the modern tires. I know i have seen others cut the welded 3 bolt hub off and locking assembly and drill a hole. Was hoping someone with some experience might know where to start. I have about 5-6 other blowers. but none with modern tires i see that has a working axle swap. but non are ariens either. All my other parts ariens are older than this one. Since they tend to be so well when i get a new one i rehome the one its replacing. This is my only one i dont get rid of. Since its lived its life on the farm and been mighty good over the years.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

I just upgraded my Ariens with 8" wheels off a Snapper snow blower [or riding mower]. No muss no fuss. They bolt right on the existing hubs. Way easier than an axle swap.


----------



## yooperWildCat (Oct 28, 2020)

deezlfan said:


> I just upgraded my Ariens with 8" wheels off a Snapper snow blower [or riding mower]. No muss no fuss. They bolt right on the existing hubs. Way easier than an axle swap.


what did it involve? ive seen 4 bolt wheels but i have 3 bolt. So wasnt sure what my options are besides a re-rim again. id be happy with that over the tiny ones. or an easy alternative. I just didnt want to have to weld a bench and possibly ruin it. anything that gets me some better tires for a few hundred yard gravel driveway. Its usually really good but ive always wanted to go bigger and fluid fill them.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

The 3-lug Snapper wheels would be the easier option. It would depend on your region, but I see cheap snapper snowblowers from time to time, anywhere from free to $60. Look for an old Snapper 824 or 826. I grabbed this one for free last year just so I could get the wheels and tires off of it:










Here are those same wheels installed on an Ariens 924 series that originally came with 3-lug 6" wheels:










It's also possible to swap the axles to an Ariens 4-lug setup. However, it's considerably more work.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Why are you not putting the XTrac tires on the existing rims?

I put the XTrac tire - 13X4.00-6 on all my Ariens .... 






Amazon.com: Carlisle X-Trac Lawn & Garden Tire - 13X4.00-6 2-Ply, Tire Only: Automotive


Amazon.com: Carlisle X-Trac Lawn & Garden Tire - 13X4.00-6 2-Ply, Tire Only: Automotive



www.amazon.com


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Did you take off the old tire and put the new tire on the rim?
Or did you have someone do it?
I never tried to myself.
Can't be that hard?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I do them all the time .... changed all mine over to the XTrac, as I wore out the SnowHogs.

I have the mini tire changer from Harbor Freight ... bought it with the 20% off coupon. Even still, it takes a bit of a learning curve, but you get the process down quick ... I keep on hand new short valves, as well as bent/angled valves, as well as a good tire lube, and it also helps to have a heat gun on hand to warm them and soften ( NOT melt !!!!  ) some of the smaller tires, as they will go on easier.

Also, allow yourself enough time after you remove the old tires to clean, sand, prime and paint the rims first ... it will give you great results and great satisfaction.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I even put them on my Yardman from 1970 , which originally had solid Chevron, which I wore out years ago, put on SnowHog's, and wore them out also, as I used to do driveways for profit many years ago with this beast, as well as my Ariens.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

oneacer said:


> I even put them on my Yardman from 1970 , which originally had solid Chevron, which I wore out years ago, put on SnowHog's, and wore them out also, as I used to do driveways for profit many years ago with this beast, as well as my Ariens.
> 
> View attachment 169906




I never knew you could buy a cheap one, Mini-Tire Changer


----------



## yooperWildCat (Oct 28, 2020)

oneacer said:


> I even put them on my Yardman from 1970 , which originally had solid Chevron, which I wore out years ago, put on SnowHog's, and wore them out also, as I used to do driveways for profit many years ago with this beast, as well as my Ariens.
> 
> View attachment 169906


Thats exactly what i wanted the local dealer to do and they wouldnt do it... I will rim them myself with a tube since ima liquid fill it any ways. Thats pretty much what i was looking for. But its a PITA to go that route. Cause most shops seem to not want to rim the 6" since they sell em for $20 a tire rimmed. isnt much incentive for anyone to do it.




db130 said:


> The 3-lug Snapper wheels would be the easier option. It would depend on your region, but I see cheap snapper snowblowers from time to time, anywhere from free to $60. Look for an old Snapper 824 or 826. I grabbed this one for free last year just so I could get the wheels and tires off of it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those look almost the same size as what i want to upgrade. I can get that size tire rimmed on the ones i have. They are like 12.99 at TSC.



The goal would be to avoid having to get the tires rimmed every time. But it seems like this is only way to go.


----------



## yooperWildCat (Oct 28, 2020)

I just ordered a set of the Xtrac and will report back when its re-rimmed. Going to tear it down and even though isnt much rust on the auger cause we dont use salt. Going to touch it up and get the spots that are mostly gravel dings. Maybe paint the bottom tray. we are not sure what year it is. But its lived its whole life here, before i was born im told. Before that was a 1960/70s 5/24 that finally blew a rod and went through the crank case about 2 seasons ago. would love to get rid of the little 4" pizza cutters on that thing same way. But idk if they modified it over the years or what. But has about a 6-7 bolts per wheel. They and the chains are still 'good' as in it works same as it did probably new as far as traction. But definitely love to mess with them.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Curious, why do you want to liquid fill an XTrac tire?

I never put anything but air in a tire and never had any traction issues .....


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

oneacer said:


> Curious, why do you want to liquid fill an XTrac tire?
> 
> I never put anything but air in a tire and never had any traction issues .....


In case he runs over an IED.


----------



## yooperWildCat (Oct 28, 2020)

does anyone have a link for any of the 3 hole snapper rims that can do the 16x6.5x8 tires. Id love that over the 4.10/3.5-6 options. Im not sure if any shops would sell those rims local to pick up a set of rims

Edit: i think these are the ones im looking for? SNAPPER RER PAIR SET REAR WHEELS & TIRES 16X6.50-8 | eBay


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

> Edit: i think these are the ones im looking for? SNAPPER RER PAIR SET REAR WHEELS & TIRES 16X6.50-8 | eBay


I think those are off a later mower and are too wide. The set I purchased have 4.80 - 8 tires on them. The offset of the wider set might cause clearance issues. I don't know and don't want to set you down the wrong path.



> Its usually really good but ive always wanted to go bigger and fluid fill them.


The amount of fluid you could load in an 8" tire probably wouldn't add enough weight to make much difference. The other issue is the inevitable leakage that comes with loaded tires.



> I know i have seen others cut the welded 3 bolt hub off and locking assembly and drill a hole.


I think the issue here would be is the remaining axle is long enough to secure the other style wheel. Also is the current axle the correct diameter?


----------



## yooperWildCat (Oct 28, 2020)

deezlfan said:


> I think those are off a later mower and are too wide. The set I purchased have 4.80 - 8 tires on them. The offset of the wider set might cause clearance issues. I don't know and don't want to set you down the wrong path.


ok, that is good information to have. I'm going to try to go to some local shops to see if someone has a set of snappers that will get me close. I thought about making a spacer hub if need be for clearance. Or even longer bolts and just thread cover spacer over. Not the greatest strength-wise. but honestly high enough grade bolt changed regularly over time not left to wear out. with enough thread, you can double nut it out the backside. wouldn't be terrible was my thought. If I can beef it up and give it more life on the farm. I'm fine with it.

To that, it's why I didn't want to mod the axle and cut it short, but hoped to find a suitable swap. was hoping might be a part# that while may need some other components would largely be swappable. Figured never hurts to ask. Honestly, I wouldn't even be mad at just finding some better rims 8" to do the xtrac of any size. these small old Carlisle 4.10/350-6 are for garden tractors, not snow. Even with chains, you are pushing it more than it is driving itself in most bad conditions. so was always just the small space clearer since it would throw it really far and out the way. For paths or what have you.

edit:I did look at the small set I can get rimmed without issue for 12.99 and IDK I just feel like I wouldn't mind putting some effort in it to do more. they give more a paved driveway, then gravel and dirt path vibe. if i have to get new chains for those tires. Would rather just "go big". Winter is my project months.


----------



## ron3033 (Oct 22, 2015)

oneacer said:


> Why are you not putting the XTrac tires on the existing rims?
> 
> I put the XTrac tire - 13X4.00-6 on all my Ariens ....
> 
> ...


Oneacer
Those tires fit the small 3 bolt rim? on ST724 924032 08001 1977. I believe the rim is 71052

Thanks


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@ron,

I put those tires on all my original Ariens 3 bolt rims.

What tire size do you have now on those rims?


----------



## ron3033 (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi Oneacer
Thanks for the help.
Current original tires from 1977 4.10 x 3.5 x 6.

When I went out side to get the size ( darn cold) the cracks in side wall in a few spots you can see the fabric or cord.

I may have to wait till spring, to replace though.
1. How to get off and on? I don't have a mini tire machine. ( my neighbour has one for car tires?)
2. Does the new tire tilt the machine forward or about the same? ( tire height)
3. I just put on new Ariens double sided runners or skids..... then I saw your post for Arnold poly rollers. I think that would be better, especially on concrete drive.
How high should the scrapper be off the concrete? I have a bit of tip up at saw cut control joint.

Really like your collection of machines. Love my Ariens 1977 7hp 924032 24 inch. My Dad bought it, now mine. Only things ever fixed: * front gears two times, for some reason shear pins did not break when a stone jammed between the auger and bucket and when I caught a mat?? * on second set of belts * muffler * spark plug. * 006 O ring on minute screw. * skid shoes *

Thank you, much appreciated
ron3033


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

The XTrac 13x4.00-6 will fit those rims just fine, as you can see in my photo.

1) The use of the mini tire changer, like the one Harbor Freight has, is a definite advantage on removing and installing any small tire on its rim, along with a good tire lube, and a cautious use of a heat gun.

2) The new XTrac tires do not tilt the machine.

3) I no longer have any metal side skids on any machine, I am using nothing but the Arnold Poly Roller Skids on all my machines, as well as the ones I repair.

To set the scrapper bar, place the bottom of your bucket, i.e. scrapper bar, while on a level surface, on a wooden yard stick, or wooden paint stirrers ... then loosen your side skids, drop them to the floor, and tighten. Now just pull out the yard stick.

If you know you have a lip on your drive, either come at it from the high side without issue, or just put some pressure on your handle bars, thus lifting the bucket slightly, as you approach it from the low side.


----------



## ron3033 (Oct 22, 2015)

Thank you Oneacer
Much appreciated, you are a wealth of knowledge that you gladly take time to share with the rest of us.


----------

